
Real-Time Animation for Cartoons - sagarramesh
https://sagar.substack.com/p/articles-of-animation
======
sagarramesh
Building an animation tool that lets me roll out short episodes as easily as I
can write articles. Released three so far - if you're an animator, let me know
if you'd like to try it!

